# New Digicam, posting pics (finally)



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Well, I finally got around to getting a decent digital camera (Sony DSC-P9) yesterday. I also cleaned the car this morning. So, I thought what better time to take and post a few pics for you all!

Here you go!

First the obligatory tree in hood pic...


















































I LOVE Steel Grey!


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

looks nice:thumbup:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Clean and beautiful bimmer. Ahhh...
:thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Beautiful scenery. Oh, nice car too!


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Man that thing blends right in


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Man that thing blends right in  *


No kidding. I had to finda shady spot, since everything that's in the suns rays is brown or white (all dried out) due to the lack of rain, and hot temps we've been having. It has cooled off, but the damage has been done. I haven't had tyo mow for over 3 weeks now, and it's still really short (and brown)


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Larry,

Was it your car that was damaged while parked at a train stop?

If it was, they did a hell of a job fixing it!!


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

my previous 330i was your color combo. I still miss it!


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> *Larry,
> 
> Was it your car that was damaged while parked at a train stop?
> 
> If it was, they did a hell of a job fixing it!! *


Sure was, and they sure did. Front passenger side door and fender (and wheelwell) replacement. I figured that paint was going to suck to match, but the guy who did it, really did a great job.


----------



## asb2002 (May 29, 2002)

*Beautiful*

Gotta love steel gray, and gotta love that camera! Nice pics!


----------



## junglee (May 6, 2002)

*Steel Gray*

Steel Gray rulz..very nice...:thumbup:


----------

